# What kind of business firm should i be looking for the kind of help we need



## mmpt71 (Feb 11, 2021)

Recently, my brother, who I haven’t spoken to in awhile, has passed away. The last person he has spoken to and frequently in contact with was my sister. They both live in Singapore. However, she doesn’t know which bank he used for his banking and he has never mentioned to her about whether he has a will or not. She needs to find out those information and deal with his work insurance. She will need to go back to work next week and she will not have time to do all these things. I cannot help her either because I live on the other side of the world. So, I’m looking for a firm/business who could help us. I’m not sure if a law firm is the right place for this kind of matter. So, any suggestion/input will be highly appreciated.


----------

